# CAO Brazilia Samba Cigar Review - One of my favorites



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love this cigar! Pretty much an everyday smoker. Plus I found a spot that sells them for 98 a box! Great flavor and a all around good smoke.

Read the full review here: CAO Brazilia Samba Cigar Review - One of my favorites


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I keep reading mixed reviews on this one, but I love it. Had one a few months back and want to restock because it has a great flavor profile. Fantastic cigar.


----------

